# Check this deal out



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

http://louisville.craigslist.org/mat/1001467369.html


If my calculations are correct were talking ~400 bd/ft on a good day.


----------



## Rodney Sinclair (Aug 17, 2008)

I must be missing something cause I don't it.

Rodney


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

$1500 for a log that will produce roughly 400bd/ft of wood. Add to that the cost of having to haul it, mill it, and dry it with an average cost of $4.10 a bd/ft. I can visit ole Dirt Clod and buy dried Wally Nut for roughly half that and take a gander at what I am buying. There is no tellin what is in that log. Someone fed him a line, sad part is the log will just sit there and rot............:no:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't know, it might be worth more. As much metal as it probably has in it, it might scrap out for $3000. :icon_smile:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

_"I have been told that it is worth much more than $1500"

_I have said this numerous times here and other places. Did the guy who told you it was worth that _offer_ that ? Well no, he works at the shoe store we just have coffee together, but he said that is what it is worth. Well sell it to him for $1400 then since you are buddies :laughing:.

$3.75 in the log (that has laid for awhile, mighta been standing dead too) :no:.


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

His lack of knowledge on what it's really worth makes me wonder if he is also in error on the measurement. 31"? Is that the small or big end?

"the first one here with CASH and a TRUCK and TRAILER buys it" When linked with the $1500.00 price it sounds like a P.T. Barnum pitch.


----------



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

When you say Walnut people think they are growing Gold. I had a buddy talk about planting a stand of Walnuts and that was going to be his retirement. :blink:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Kudzu said:


> I had a buddy talk about planting a stand of Walnuts and that was going to be his retirement. :blink:


If he plans on working another 100 years , it could be a good investment for the grandchildren though...unless in that time people really do forget about what _real wood_ is. It almost seems we are heading that way now "Let's go down to WallyMart and buy our new MDF furniture" :huh:


----------

